# swallow creek



## struttinsouthern (Apr 6, 2005)

swallow creek w.m.a what do yall know about the turkey population i hunted up there once heard onlly one bird how in the world do yall climb them mountains?


----------



## quickkill (Apr 7, 2005)

*Mts are tough*

I have hunted that Wma .got to be in shape to climb those hills  I hunted there one time during a fall deer hunt and I climbed this Mt on the WMA..and i climbed and walked and walked and I never got to to top of the MT..but i sure slid down...and no deer..i was to tired to look for deer


----------

